# Rubbing Alcohol = Perfect Clear skin?



## GlamBrunette (Apr 23, 2010)

I know this girl with perfect skin and she swears thats all she uses! She says ''don't use higher then 70% or it will burn ur face'' and all she does is clean her face with a cotton ball soaked in it. She seriously has beautiful skin and says shes been doing that since highschool. She smokes all the time , drinks, and tans too(shes 24). WTH? lol I can't see how that wouldn't dry the heck out of ur skin (along with her bad habits). All she has to wear for foundation is a lil of MAC's loose powder and it looks like shes airbrushed! lol


What do you think lol? Just good genes?


----------



## JaMi81 (Apr 23, 2010)

Please, what ever you do, DO NOT USE ALCOHOL ON YOUR SKIN!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Your friend my have perfect skin now, but when she gets older do you know what her skin is going to look like???? Trust me you do not want to use alcohol on your skin unless you have a cut and you are trying to clean it!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 23, 2010)

No, no, no.


----------



## nunu (Apr 23, 2010)

No, that's just wrong!!


----------



## my_adored (Apr 23, 2010)

NO WAY! That also strips all the natural oils off of your skin. NOT GOOD.


----------



## Nicala (Apr 24, 2010)

Her skin might look good now, but in a few years all the years are going to pile up instantly. That's a terrible thing to do to your skin!


----------



## jazmatazz (Apr 24, 2010)

Doesn't sound like a good long-term beauty regimen to me.


----------



## GlamBrunette (Apr 25, 2010)

Ugh don't worry I'm not planning on trying it lol I already have real skincare products that I use and love. It's just crazy how nice this girl's skin is, she doesn't even have fine lines! So weird. lol


----------



## SuSana (Apr 25, 2010)

A guy I went to high school with did that.  He has the most beautiful skin I have ever seen on a guy but after a couple years his face started turning a yellowish color while his body was brown.  Doesn't sound like something anyone would want!


----------



## LC (Apr 25, 2010)

i guarantee, if she stopped using the alcohol, she'd STILL have perfect skin. if using alcohol gave flawless skin, skincare companies would have been out of business for decades now!


----------



## DownInAHole (Apr 26, 2010)

And it wouldn't cost a little over a dollar at the Wal-mart, lol. This is terrible. The reason why she probably has great skin CURRENTLY is probably her skin type that she was genetically predisposed to. Sun damage does not start showing its affects until ten years after the exposure anyways. So, if she still continues to abuse her skin (sorry but all of those things, including alcohol is abuse), I guarantee you it will show one way or the other.


----------



## TheBigO (Apr 27, 2010)

*Absolutely not. Do NOT use rubbing alcohol to tone the skin. It upsets the PH- balance, forcing certain areas of your skin to create more oil to over-compensate or just dry skin until it's cracked and parched. An actually really good way to tone skin is with certain oils (depending on skin type)
*


----------



## vc1079 (Apr 28, 2010)

Ahhh ! my face just twitched a little bit after reading this thread! 
That just seems crazy doing that ! Its like drying up a grape into a raisin through all that alcohol!


----------



## Nieriel (Apr 28, 2010)

That can't be good in any way. I'm not an expert but alcohol can baaaadly dry out your skin and damage it that way on the long run. 
I read that it is necessary to avoid alcohols such as ethyl alcohol, ethanol alcohol, and isopropyl alcohol (rubbing alcohol) if you want to avoid drying out your skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So whenever I see these in the ingredient list of the product I stay away from it.


----------



## ashk36 (Apr 29, 2010)

Well, maybe this girl is just a bit ignorant about skin care. I mean if you don't know any better, you'd probably just assume, "Hey, look at all this dirt I just got off my face! This is WAY easier than having to wash it!"

She needs a Specktra interventionnnnn!!!!!


----------



## effboysinthebut (Apr 29, 2010)

I agree with everyone else.  No.  Alcohol will dry your skin and the number one cause of wrinkles is the lack of proper hydration of your skin.

So at 24 she might look great for a smoker, tanner, alcohol toner.  But when she gets older her skin is going to be gross.


----------



## loriblu (May 7, 2010)

70% alcohol on your face- big NO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are risking much more problems if you use this "cleansing method"


----------



## kittykit (May 10, 2010)

I don't think alcohol will give you perfect skin. I'm trying to stay away from products (especially toner) that contain alcohol.


----------



## RedRibbon (May 10, 2010)

Like someone said, her skin is probably good now because of her age and not because of using alcohol on it.

I can't think why anyone would think alcohol was a good thing to use on their skin unless her skin is super oily as I do have a friend who used to use a v strong toner on her skin to get rid of the grease..her skin is super dry now.


----------



## out2gtu (Aug 26, 2013)

Whereas I appreciate  the wealth of knowledge in this thread, I am a Guy, and have been using rubbing alcohol since I was 17. (I will be 40 in feb od 2014). Isopropyl alcohol is all I have ever used and my skin is great. I have never suffered from acne, nor have I ever had anything more then the occasional pimple. I will say that I do not use it every day, but I can comfortably say 3-4 times a week, sometimes twice a day in the summer. It may not be for everyone, I realize that, but to scare someone away from doing like that when some can do it and be just fine (again my skin is good after 23 years of usng alcohol) is not the best policy.

  	Thanks


----------



## Delo8469 (Sep 17, 2013)

So all you believe that rubbing alcohol does not lead to perfect skin. Can you please tell me why you believe that and has a dermatologist said anything to say that it is bad for you


----------



## Kassie (Oct 13, 2013)

I agree this sounds like something that would just upset your skin and dry the heck out of it. She probably either has good genes or she's lying to you.


----------



## BigBeauty (Oct 26, 2013)

I believe it has to do with Skin Type. I have combination skin and I just recently heard from my aunt how alcohol is her beauty regimen and must I add she has great skin. I've been using it for two we eks now and my face has been better than ever! I put makeup on today and my boyfriend didn't even notice.  I had to play the what's different about me game. .. its has done wonders on my skin!!! No more soaps on my skin again.. hot water n alcohol regimen.


----------



## tirurit (Oct 27, 2013)

Quite simple, for those who are sceptics, alcohol upsets the natural seboregulation of the skin in many cases forcing the skin to produce MORE sebum to compensate for what is being taken away, is an irritant and is associated with different skin problems.

  Some interesting information:
Ethanol use is associated with skin irritation or contact dermatitis, especially in humans with an aldehyde dehydrogenase (ALDH) deficiency
Alcohol: the facts (on beautypedia)
Alcohol: an irritant (on beautypedia)

  Also, it should be taken into account that skin is everchanging during our life and that it is different in men and women and between different skin types and skin colours, so there are skins that are more resilient than others. Not that I think that one should punish one's skin despite it being resilient!

  I personally have reduced/erradicated the alcohol in my skin care regime. Everyone is free to do whatever they want with their skin, but it is always preferable to have facts and no hearsay


----------



## justsaying (Feb 13, 2014)

For oily skin, isopropyl works to degrease and tighten my pores. If wearing makeup, I wash with cleanser than tone with alcohol then rinse with water and apply moisturizer. My face is dewy smooth and soft. Alcohol removes oily dead debris and allows for the moisturizer to penetrate thru. My dark spots fade faster and safer than acid peels. My oil production has reduced and is only increased when eating foods like onions!  Check out makeup alley for others who swear by it.


----------



## Esthylove (Mar 29, 2014)

OMG please I went to school for skin care. DON'T PUT RUBBING ALCOHOL ON YOUR FACE
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Use a regular facial toner after you wash your face.


----------



## nailgrrl (Jun 16, 2014)

out2gtu said:


> Whereas I appreciate  the wealth of knowledge in this thread, I am a Guy, and have been using rubbing alcohol since I was 17. (I will be 40 in feb od 2014). Isopropyl alcohol is all I have ever used and my skin is great. I have never suffered from acne, nor have I ever had anything more then the occasional pimple. I will say that I do not use it every day, but I can comfortably say 3-4 times a week, sometimes twice a day in the summer. It may not be for everyone, I realize that, but to scare someone away from doing like that when some can do it and be just fine (again my skin is good after 23 years of usng alcohol) is not the best policy.
> 
> Thanks


  Just because some people can smoke and can "be just fine" without getting lung cancer, emphysema etc doesn't mean it's okay to recommend it. This article summarises VERY well why applying isopropyl alcohol is not good for your skin. You can also believe the accuracy of this source because her points are sourced from scientific, peer reviewed journal articles rather than unreliable anecdotes.


----------



## Murdock70 (Dec 20, 2014)

AMEN! I say just a moisturizer after you use alcohol on your face. Those people that says "ugh" I wouldn`t use that on my face don`t know about that I bet or they`re just saying what everyone else is saying mostly. Read and do the facts people. Try it for yourself. What works for you might not work for someone else and vice-versa.


----------



## Murdock70 (Dec 20, 2014)

Thank You JUSTSAYING because I use a chemical peel too and I didn`t know that Alcohol can help reduce dark spots. Thank You! But may I ask what percentage of alcohol do you use?


----------



## Mercury2907 (Jan 27, 2015)

I really don't know. From what I have read I understand that it is perhaps wrong but I am in a really desperate situation. I have tried everything from masks, to cleansers to whatever but I am tired of spending all this money when the real problem is my working environment, with all the old dusty files and things I have to deal with. Last night I finally just tried the rubbing alcohol, and added again this morning and  by the time I got to work, all the tiny bumps on face was gone. I will keep using it


----------

